# Topics > Fun and humor >  Elements of the mathematical theory of humor

## Airicist

Chris Westbury

----------


## Airicist

The Math of Mirth

Published on Nov 27, 2015




> How do you measure something as complex and personal as humour? University of Alberta researchers have developed the first mathematical method of doing just that—and it might not be quite as personal as we think, says U of A psychology professor Chris Westbury.


"How funny is this word? The 'snunkoople' effect"
Alberta researchers establish the world’s first mathematical theory of humour

by Kristy Condon
November 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telling the world’s least funny jokes: On the quantification of humor as entropy"

by Chris Westburya, Cyrus Shaoulb, Gail Moroschana, Michael Ramscar
January 2016

----------

